# WWETT Show 2015



## gear junkie

Maybe a visit to the pumper show is in order?


----------



## Unclog1776

gear junkie said:


> Maybe a visit to the pumper show is in order?


Do you go? I've never been


----------



## gear junkie

Nope never been but it sounds like it would be a good fit for you.


----------



## Unclog1776

I have a friend who goes every year. Sounds awesome


----------



## Drain Pro

Unclog1776 said:


> I have a friend who goes every year. Sounds awesome



Pumper show is a great place to discover new technology and tools. I'll be there again this year.


----------



## Unclog1776

I hear you need to book a room a year in advance? Indianapolis right? That's roughly 4 hours away


----------



## Drain Pro

*30 foot deep grease trap cleaning*



Unclog1776 said:


> I hear you need to book a room a year in advance? Indianapolis right? That's roughly 4 hours away



I'm sure rooms are still available. I'm staying at the JW Marriott again, I highly recommend it. If nothing is available at the JW, I'm sure there's other hotels with vacancies. Only 4 hours for you? I'd definitely make that trip. 10 hours for me. I'm driving this year. Let me know if you decide to go. I know some good places to eat.


----------



## Unclog1776

Drain Pro said:


> I'm sure rooms are still available. I'm staying at the JW Marriott again, I highly recommend it. If nothing is available at the JW, I'm sure there's other hotels with vacancies. Only 4 hours for you? I'd definitely make that trip. 10 hours for me. I'm driving this year. Let me know if you decide to go. I know some good places to eat.


What about good places to get drunk and talk about making **** flow?


----------



## Drain Pro

Unclog1776 said:


> What about good places to get drunk and talk about making **** flow?



Well I don't get drunk anymore but I'd be more than happy watching you get drunk and talking about making **** flow.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Unclog1776 said:


> What about good places to get drunk and talk about making **** flow?


Now ill be there for that! I'm really considering makin the trip this year! Working for a septic pumping and plumbing company for 12 years but never being able to to go always sucked! Now that I is my own boss, I'm thinkin it's a must! I can crash at yur place UNCLOG!


----------



## Drain Pro

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Now ill be there for that! I'm really considering makin the trip this year! Working for a septic pumping and plumbing company for 12 years but never being able to to go always sucked! Now that I is my own boss, I'm thinkin it's a must! I can crash at yur place UNCLOG!



I can be the designated driver 😄


----------



## Unclog1776

Drain Pro said:


> I can be the designated driver dde04


In your new US jet box truck? Please say yes!

The grease trap is original with the building. Early 90s construction I think? There is a lift station after the trap but even the sanitary a in the parking lot are 10-20 ft deep. City owns another lift station just off the property to bring everything up to their level. 

This isn't a corporate office this place is like a mini city


----------



## bulldozer

I would love to meet some of you guys at the pumper show. Ive been going every year for the past 8 years. Its a wealth of knowledge and networking opportunities. Its one of the few places you can let your guard down and talk business to business. We stay over in the business district about 15 minutes from the expo center. They have a shuttle that runs downtown. 1/3 of the price on rooms and not as crowded in the hotels.


----------



## Drain Pro

bulldozer said:


> I would love to meet some of you guys at the pumper show. Ive been going every year for the past 8 years. Its a wealth of knowledge and networking opportunities. Its one of the few places you can let your guard down and talk business to business. We stay over in the business district about 15 minutes from the expo center. They have a shuttle that runs downtown. 1/3 of the price on rooms and not as crowded in the hotels.



Great idea. I'm in.


----------



## Unclog1776

Sounds like a meet up is in order. I think I'll go this year. I have broke down and taken a couple long weekends this year and just let my employee rack up overtime. 

Could probably write off every dime you spent going to the show. And hell even if you bought a couple rounds of drinks that would go under "gifts and entertainment"


----------



## Drain Pro

Unclog1776 said:


> Sounds like a meet up is in order. I think I'll go this year. I have broke down and taken a couple long weekends this year and just let my employee rack up overtime.
> 
> Could probably write off every dime you spent going to the show. And hell even if you bought a couple rounds of drinks that would go under "gifts and entertainment"



One big write off! I take my cranberry juice with club soda and my coffee with cream no sugar, preferably Starbucks..............just sayin. 😙


----------



## Drain Pro

Unclog1776 said:


> In your new US jet box truck? Please say yes!
> 
> The grease trap is original with the building. Early 90s construction I think? There is a lift station after the trap but even the sanitary a in the parking lot are 10-20 ft deep. City owns another lift station just off the property to bring everything up to their level.
> 
> This isn't a corporate office this place is like a mini city




I'll be taking the Jetta. Can't afford the gas in the box truck. 😟


----------



## bulldozer

Drain Pro said:


> I'll be taking the Jetta. Can't afford the gas in the box truck. 😟


 Swing through cleveland, we'll clean a few lines for gas money then head west! Like sewer gypsies!


----------



## theplungerman

Pumper show is awesome. Makes u wish u were a gazillion air. There was about 2.5 million dollars worth of equipment I wanted to add to my arsenal. 
I gotta pass this year. But will be back. Mongoose had a customer appreciation night. Free food and drinks. Then a following night the owner gave my salesmen the nod OK to buy me a Ruth criss steak. But that's cuz I got a big mouth.


----------



## bulldozer

theplungerman said:


> Pumper show is awesome. Makes u wish u were a gazillion air. There was about 2.5 million dollars worth of equipment I wanted to add to my arsenal.
> I gotta pass this year. But will be back. Mongoose had a customer appreciation night. Free food and drinks. Then a following night the owner gave my salesmen the nod OK to buy me a Ruth criss steak. But that's cuz I got a big mouth.


Lol! Your not kidding. Theres vac trucks at the show that cost more then all of my assets put together. Fun to walk around and dream!


----------



## plbgbiz

The WWETT Show really needed its own thread.

www.wwettshow.com


----------



## gear junkie

Thanks Biz.

Really thinking about going. 

How cold does it get there? 
Any chance for flight cancellations that could delay me?
Rental car....needed or not?
Whats a good hotel?
How many days would you recommend? can you see everything in one day?


----------



## plbgbiz

gear junkie said:


> Thanks Biz.
> 
> 
> 
> Really thinking about going.
> 
> 
> 
> How cold does it get there?
> 
> Any chance for flight cancellations that could delay me?
> 
> Rental car....needed or not?
> 
> Whats a good hotel?
> 
> How many days would you recommend? can you see everything in one day?



This will be my first time. I'll be relying on Google and Southwest Airlines for a lot of that info. MizBiz and I are planning on all four days. A lot depends on how FatherBiz is doing at the time. We were going last year and at the last minute had to stay home.


----------



## Drain Pro

gear junkie said:


> Thanks Biz.
> 
> 
> 
> Really thinking about going.
> 
> 
> 
> How cold does it get there?
> 
> Any chance for flight cancellations that could delay me?
> 
> Rental car....needed or not?
> 
> Whats a good hotel?
> 
> How many days would you recommend? can you see everything in one day?



I can't say enough good things about the JW Marriott. If you stay in a hotel connected to the skywalk you won't need a rental car. Good restaurants in the JW. I'm sure the other hotels have good eats as well.


----------



## dhal22

I've considered going in the past but worried about how cold it might be................ Don't they have snow and ice up there in the winter?


----------



## plbgbiz

dhal22 said:


> I've considered going in the past but worried about how cold it might be................ Don't they have snow and ice up there in the winter?



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## plbgbiz

dhal22 said:


> I've considered going in the past but worried about how cold it might be................ Don't they have snow and ice up there in the winter?



You live in a warm climate?


----------



## Will

I went in 2011 or 2012. Worth go for sure, I'd like to make it again, but never seem to have the time .....


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

plbgbiz said:


> Doesn't everyone?


Usually it averages mid 60's in the winter in the desert. That's ferenheit BTW and that's with a cold front :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie

So where is everyone staying? JW is booked out.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

gear junkie said:


> So where is everyone staying? JW is booked out.


I say we go rock star, and a bunch of us just rent a BadAzz penthouse and party. Ill grow my hair out and sport a mullet. It says business class in front, and party hard in the back.


----------



## Hillside

Who's leaving from lax lol


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Hillside said:


> Who's leaving from lax lol


After discovering how much it will cost to go when all is said and done and as much as I've been wanting to go for damn near a decade....don't think it's happening for me this year, I've still got way to many things/equipment I need get such as another vehicle. DAAAAAAAAMN!


----------



## Will

gear junkie said:


> So where is everyone staying? JW is booked out.



I stayed at the Embassy Suites when I went, could walk to the show through the sky walks


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

I already registered. I guess I need to go ahead and book a hotel. Look forward to meeting some of you guys or gals that are going.


----------



## rjbphd

This all about WETT show.. anybody here going to AHR show in Chicago??? Or am I gonna get beaten to plup for derailing this thread??


----------



## theplungerman

I suggest u get something connected to the Skywalk. And I'm sure u can get a room. Marriott isn't the only nice hotel. 
I say at least 2 days. 
The classes are OK but more often than not a commercial for a product. 
How cold is it? I stood outside waiting for a bus back to airport in 15 degrees. I lived


----------



## gear junkie

15 degrees? F that. I'm not going.


----------



## theplungerman

gear junkie said:


> 15 degrees? F that. I'm not going.


Dude, u just admitted to everyone your a wuss. (fm ca) and now I get branded along with you cuz where I'm from. 
A good coat will keep u warm for the short while u have to be in it. 
The Skywalk was awesome. Never have to go outside if you don't want. If u get a hotel connected. I think 17 are. 
Besides it's fun to know what we never have to deal with on a regular basis. Lol
Now man up,,, and go see the best pooh pusher sucker show the world has to offer.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

gear junkie said:


> 15 degrees? F that. I'm not going.


Ah man thats nothin! I remember ice fishin during m stint in the Midwest. 15* would've felt like summer


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

I am looking at the comfort inn about 2 miles away. The hotels at the skyway are too rich for me.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

And I'm looking very forward to some cold weather.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Alright, got my room reserved at the Embassy Suites for Monday thru Wednesday. Can't wait.


----------



## Will

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Alright, got my room reserved at the Embassy Suites for Monday thru Wednesday. Can't wait.



Good choice, that is where I stayed when I went. You can walk all the way there without going outside, plus they have happy hour and breakfest


----------



## gear junkie

Staying at the Embassy. Went through cheap tickets and the cost was $750 for 2 night hotel and the flight.


----------



## theplungerman

If that's on the Skywalk that's a pretty slamming deal. But still a good deal if not.


----------



## gear junkie

On the skywalk.


----------



## Plumbducky

gear junkie said:


> Staying at the Embassy. Went through cheap tickets and the cost was $750 for 2 night hotel and the flight.


I am heading out there as well. Give me a call once you are there. Would love to meet you.


----------



## Plumbducky

rjbphd said:


> This all about WETT show.. anybody here going to AHR show in Chicago??? Or am I gonna get beaten to plup for derailing this thread??


I am heading down there with a buddy.


----------



## gear junkie

You got it. We defiantly all have to get together.


----------



## Plumbducky

Is that is what I am talking about


----------



## plungerboy

I think it would be fun if someone picked a day and location to get people from the Zone together. I can't make any suggestions because this is my first year attending the show.


----------



## gear junkie

plungerboy said:


> I think it would be fun if someone picked a day and location to get people from the Zone together. I can't make any suggestions because this is my first year attending the show.


hell man, go for it. We did the same thing for the flow expo and was cool to sit at the table with so many awesome forum members.....and plungerman. KIDDING robert!!!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

gear junkie said:


> hell man, go for it. We did the same thing for the flow expo and was cool to sit at the table with so many awesome forum members.....and plungerman. KIDDING robert!!!


LOL! I see wut u did there...^right there


----------



## theplungerman

gear junkie said:


> hell man, go for it. We did the same thing for the flow expo and was cool to sit at the table with so many awesome forum members.....and plungerman. KIDDING robert!!!


That's cool, people have been making fun of me my whole life.


----------



## plbgbiz

Got my program in the mail yesterday. 120 pages +\- if you take out the gratuitous advertising.


----------



## gear junkie

theplungerman said:


> That's cool, people have been making fun of me my whole life.


Totally in fun man. You know me and you had some history and we're good now.


----------



## theplungerman

gear junkie said:


> Totally in fun man. You know me and you had some history and we're good now.


For sure, thanks. Smile


----------



## Drain Pro

plungerboy said:


> I think it would be fun if someone picked a day and location to get people from the Zone together. I can't make any suggestions because this is my first year attending the show.



The Cole bar is located on the exhibit floor. There's also a large sports bar with good food in the lobby of the JW Marriott.


----------



## COLEPub

Thanks for the awesome comments on our show fellas. For anyone who hasn't registered yet, here's a discount code for any of you who want to attend. This code is specifically for Plumbing Zone members. It'll save you $10 on registration PZONE10.

Beyond that, if you guys are looking for a room to meet up for lunch, breakfast or the like, let me know and we can put something together for you. We can even list it on the daily schedule if you want.

This is also a great opportunity to meet up – http://wwettshow.com/show-info/entertainment – although it's usually loud. But, you can also win this – http://wwettshow.com/truck-contest

Track me down and I'll join you for lunch.

Jeff


----------



## plbgbiz

COLEPub said:


> ...Beyond that, if you guys are looking for a room to meet up for lunch, breakfast or the like, let me know and we can put something together for you. We can even list it on the daily schedule if you want....


That would be really awesome Jeff!


----------



## COLEPub

plbgbiz said:


> That would be really awesome Jeff!


I'll work something up and post it when I have it finalized. Maybe we can put together a Plumbing lounge or the like in the mornings and afternoons.


----------



## gear junkie

BTW, if any manufacturers are reading this and would like me to do some free advertising for them....I wear size 2x shirt. Thanks.


----------



## Plumbducky

gear junkie said:


> BTW, if any manufacturers are reading this and would like me to do some free advertising for them....I wear size 2x shirt. Thanks.


I want a sink to sewer shirt, LOL


----------



## theplungerman

gear junkie said:


> BTW, if any manufacturers are reading this and would like me to do some free advertising for them....I wear size 2x shirt. Thanks.


I'm double xx as well. And not just because of my belly. 
I've decided to go. Last year proved to be profitable, so going again.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

theplungerman said:


> I'm double xx as well. And not just because of my belly.
> I've decided to go. Last year proved to be profitable, so going again.


In what ways was it profitable?


----------



## theplungerman

Best Darn Sewer said:


> In what ways was it profitable?


Vaporooter,, I saw the foamer machine, and as they say, the rest is history.


----------



## bulldozer

We will have free t-shirts for anyone that shows up at the cleaner show. Slightly used and some have one sleeve. Pm me for requests. In all seriousness I think a meet up would be in order. This is my fifth year at the show and just the networking is all worth it. The people who put on the classes are in the trenches with us. And the toy room is unbelievable! Their is a ton of bars and restaurants within walking distance and for the guys who bring their wives their is a ton of lady fellowship.


----------



## PPRI

So who all is bringing their wife? I know I'm new around here but my wife and I are thinking about going this year. 

My sister lives in Chicago so we can see her too. I'd really like to meet some people at least so there is a little socialization. It'd be cool if the wives could do something. 

After being on this forum for a while I have come to realize that I am not really a plumber. At least not compared to you guys. I am a general contractor and a property developer who also does plumbing work. 

That being said we have had several company meetings concerning the idea of starting a subsidiary service company. We already have a good quantity of service contracts that we run through our contracting business, and we do a good number of service calls based solely on word of mouth. 

We are really looking into the service plumbing side of things. We are looking into getting set up for directional boring, bursting and lining. Therefore, I think the WWETT show would really be cool to go to. 

I have a pretty limited knowledge of the plumbing industry. I didn't used to think so but as I learn more I realize how little I had been exposed to. 

I think the show would be a great way to see everything that is out there and to learn quite a bit in a short amount of time. I'd really like to meet some of you guys too.


----------



## rjbphd

PPRI said:


> So who all is bringing their wife? I know I'm new around here but my wife and I are thinking about going this year.
> 
> My sister lives in Chicago so we can see her too. I'd really like to meet some people at least so there is a little socialization. It'd be cool if the wives could do something.
> 
> After being on this forum for a while I have come to realize that I am not really a plumber. At least not compared to you guys. I am a general contractor and a property developer who also does plumbing work.
> 
> That being said we have had several company meetings concerning the idea of starting a subsidiary service company. We already have a good quantity of service contracts that we run through our contracting business, and we do a good number of service calls based solely on word of mouth.
> 
> We are really looking into the service plumbing side of things. We are looking into getting set up for directional boring, bursting and lining. Therefore, I think the WWETT show would really be cool to go to.
> 
> I have a pretty limited knowledge of the plumbing industry. I didn't used to think so but as I learn more I realize how little I had been exposed to.
> 
> I think the show would be a great way to see everything that is out there and to learn quite a bit in a short amount of time. I'd really like to meet some of you guys too.


We have a contractor here doing plumbing work without license??


----------



## PPRI

Nebraska doesn't have state licensing for plumbing so yes, yes you do.


----------



## gear junkie

theplungerman said:


> Vaporooter,, I saw the foamer machine, and as they say, the rest is history.


My jetter kinda happened the same way. Was at the flow expo and saw the extendo-bed and thought it was cool but that was it. Months later the idea came out of seeing that slide. I kinda figure there will be one or two things I will see or hear about that I didn't even realize I had a need for.


----------



## PPRI

See, that's why I'm looking to go. I'm not really sure where we are going to take the service side of the business. I haven't drafted a business plan yet but I think a person could learn a lot from the show. 

I know I would get a lot out of it but I don't want my wife to get bored.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Soooooooooo! Anybody have an inside track on whether jetters northwest is going to be at the pumper show I mean wwett, and if so any insider information on what kind of deals they'll be having. In hindsight I shoulda jumped on their flow expo price of $7,700 with the warthog and drove home with their floor model after the show. 
I have a job this weekend and Im beginning to doubt my current setups ability to get a good flush out of sludge.


----------



## cjtheplumber

You guys will like it.

it is the candy store for plumbers, so much stuff , tools equipment etc. Only downside don't bring too may checks in your checkbook you will buy something. You will make lots of new connections and meet great people. Go to some of the classes specially business ones. You will learn a ton of new things useful ones. Plan your trip with dedicating a day for classes, a day to walk the show floor etc. Be on top of the schedule for things you want to see or classes to go to.

The skywalk thing I had no idea.
1st day I got there I was walking outside to get to places. Was freezing cold. Every time I opened the door coming out of the hotel it felt like I was walking into a freezer. Someone said. " The skywalk connects all these buildings together" I was like skywalk what? It is very nice and temp. controlled.

Def. Check out Haul at the moon, tilted kilt, elmo steak house you must try their world famous shrimp cocktail. Visit the Indianapolis Motor Speedway. The Indiana War Memorial is a must. I've been wanting to go back, just need to fit it in the schedule.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

I may have to cancel my plans to go to the show unless I get enough good paying jobs in the next couple weeks. Broke a filling the other day and now I need a crown. Gonna be spending my money on that instead of a hotel. This sucks.


----------



## gear junkie

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I may have to cancel my plans to go to the show unless I get enough good paying jobs in the next couple weeks. Broke a filling the other day and now I need a crown. Gonna be spending my money on that instead of a hotel. This sucks.


Dude....you better pawn something!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

gear junkie said:


> Dude....you better pawn something!


Actually I have a rebuilt electric jetter with all new hoses if anyone is interested.


----------



## PPRI

Well we're all set for the show. We'll get there late Monday night and leave on Thursday. Did anyone get anything planned for a get together?


----------



## COLEPub

For those of you who are coming in, we have a networking lounge set up for you (and other groups) to the right of registration in the corridor. There will be a concession stand and bar in the lounge. I'll reserve one table with a sign that says it's for the PlumbingZone group. I'd like to hear your unfiltered thoughts and ideas on the show while we're there. So if I see you guys occupying the table I may stop by – I'll even buy.

Jeff


----------



## PPRI

Thanks Jeff. I'll be sure to stop in and I'll maybe call some other guys and see if we can actually schedule a time for more of us to be there at once.


----------



## Drain Pro

Thanks Jeff. I'll stop by.


----------



## bulldozer

Thank you Jeff. Im in also. Soon as it gets closer we should run a roll call. Looking forward to meeting many of you!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Alright, got the ticket for my flight. Looks like I'll be seeing y'all at the show. Can't wait!


----------



## PPRI

Yeah I'm pretty excited. We're driving though so that part sucks.


----------



## Drain Pro

I'm driving as well. Hoping to make it in 10 hours.


----------



## PPRI

I'm hoping to make it in about 11 1/2 but with the wife's bladder it'll be 13


----------



## Drain Pro

PPRI said:


> I'm hoping to make it in about 11 1/2 but with the wife's bladder it'll be 13



Lol. Same here.


----------



## rjbphd

PPRI said:


> I'm hoping to make it in about 11 1/2 but with the wife's bladder it'll be 13


Then, quit giving her beer!


----------



## PPRI

Why on earth would I do that? This is our once a year vacation and I'm paying for the Hyatt. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Plumber

WWETT sounds like a pron industry organization.


----------



## 3KP

PPRI said:


> See, that's why I'm looking to go. I'm not really sure where we are going to take the service side of the business. I haven't drafted a business plan yet but I think a person could learn a lot from the show.
> 
> I know I would get a lot out of it but I don't want my wife to get bored.


The circle city mall is down the road from there. As long you limit her spending you should be fine.


----------



## bulldozer

I bring my wife every year. Theres plenty to do at and around the show. My wife has networked with plenty of people at the show.


----------



## sullivanplumb

PPRI said:


> Why on earth would I do that? This is our once a year vacation and I'm paying for the Hyatt. I need all the help I can get.


Staying at the Hyatt and bringing my wife as well. Do you have to pre register or can you pay at the gate?


----------



## Drain Pro

sullivanplumb said:


> Staying at the Hyatt and bringing my wife as well. Do you have to pre register or can you pay at the gate?



You can pay at the entrance for a few bucks more.


----------



## PPRI

Has anyone decided if we are getting together? If no one says anything I'm gonna be messaging everyone on Tuesday.


----------



## gear junkie

PPRI said:


> Has anyone decided if we are getting together? If no one says anything I'm gonna be messaging everyone on Tuesday.


There you go...tag you're it! lol You got my number and I'm a fat kid so wherever you decide to go is good with me. Only request is we don't eat at any franchises.....I want to eat somewhere thats only found in indy.


----------



## sullivanplumb

What's the difference in a exhibit only and full conference passpass? Is it worth the extra 80 for the full passes? Thanks


----------



## PPRI

Full pass gets you into the education sessions. I can't tell you if it's worth it for you. There is a full list of sessions on the website.


----------



## bulldozer

Theres a small restaurant 15 minutes from downtown called the canary. Not a franchise and a great place to eat and socialize.


----------



## PPRI

I'm in.


----------



## COLEPub

COLEPub said:


> For those of you who are coming in, we have a networking lounge set up for you (and other groups) to the right of registration in the corridor. There will be a concession stand and bar in the lounge. I'll reserve one table with a sign that says it's for the PlumbingZone group. I'd like to hear your unfiltered thoughts and ideas on the show while we're there. So if I see you guys occupying the table I may stop by – I'll even buy.
> 
> Jeff


Don't forget, we have an area set up for PlumbingZone members. Also for places to eat I'd suggest the Palomino (http://www.palomino.com) or the Colts Grille, both are very close walks.


----------



## Drain Pro

gear junkie said:


> There you go...tag you're it! lol You got my number and I'm a fat kid so wherever you decide to go is good with me. Only request is we don't eat at any franchises.....I want to eat somewhere thats only found in indy.



I know some good restaurants


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Can't wait to see y'all. I'll be there on Monday afternoon. I'll look for the PZ table.


----------



## Drain Pro

The trip is very much up in the air at this point. My mother in law became critically ill last night. Doctors say next 24-48 hours are crucial. She's the best woman I know next to my wife. Prayers are needed. If you guys see me there, that means she's improved. I'll make my decision tonight or tomorrow based on the doctors assessment.


----------



## PPRI

Damn, I wish her the best. Family comes first man, we'll look at stuff for you if you let us know what you're looking for. I'll even do videos if you want. I already put in a word with the big guy for her.


----------



## plbgbiz

Drain Pro said:


> The trip is very much up in the air at this point. My mother in law became critically ill last night. Doctors say next 24-48 hours are crucial. She's the best woman I know next to my wife. Prayers are needed. If you guys see me there, that means she's improved. I'll make my decision tonight or tomorrow based on the doctors assessment.


All good wishes toward your Mom DP.


----------



## Drain Pro

Thanks a lot guys. I'm out here jetting an emergency at a hospital and I can't focus. I just want to get the f**k out of here.


----------



## PPRI

Call someone in. Even if a competitor.


----------



## gear junkie

Hey man, seriously sorry to hear the news but family comes first. We'll catch you up on the show.


----------



## Drain Pro

Thanks again guys. Wife is at the hospital now. Hopefully good news soon.


----------



## Drain Pro

PPRI said:


> Call someone in. Even if a competitor.



Can't. This is our biggest and most challenging account. Probably the biggest hospital system in New York if not the country. They really depend on us.


----------



## plbgbiz

Drain Pro said:


> Can't. This is our biggest and most challenging account. Probably the biggest hospital system in New York if not the country. They really depend on us.


You know your circumstances and for us to armchair quarterback the decision is unfair. 

I wish I could be with FatherBiz 24/7 but it's just not in the cards. On any given day you just have to work with what shows up at your doorstep.


----------



## Drain Pro

Looks like I'm coming after all. She's improving, however slowly. I'm going to book a flight tonight and leave tomorrow. I intended to drive but a flight might be better in case of an emergency.


----------



## plbgbiz

That is GREAT news! Glad she is improving.


----------



## gear junkie

Ballsy move but if I was in your shoes, I'd hold my wife and tell her "the show is really important but I'm not going to be here for you". 

You'd have all anniversaries, birthdays and Valentines covered for...ever.


----------



## Drain Pro

gear junkie said:


> Ballsy move but if I was in your shoes, I'd hold my wife and tell her "the show is really important but I'm not going to be here for you".
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have all anniversaries, birthdays and Valentines covered for...ever.



She's cool with it. She understands this is important to my business.


----------



## Drain Pro

Mother in law is much better. Breathing tube is out and she's looking well. Thanks for the prayers, I truly believe that they help. Anyway I'm posting this from 35,000 feet above somewhere, probably PA. See you guys in Indy!


----------



## PPRI

What are you gonna do until the rest of us get there? Scope out the best deals for us.


----------



## Drain Pro

Lol. Brought the laptop and job tickets that need filing. I'll be swamped in paperwork, just like home. 😱


----------



## bulldozer

Get in town look us up. Got a pipe bursting convention going on by the airport.


----------



## bulldozer

Sitting down here at the convention center. The lights are off and no one here? I guess i will be the first one in tomorrow morning


----------



## Drain Pro

I'm having dinner in the sports bar in JW Marriott lobby. Look for the guy with beard and glasses watching the Islanders game.


----------



## bulldozer

Lol. Im on the other side of town at Indies diner. I will look you up tomorrow am.


----------



## Drain Pro

Enjoy!


----------



## PPRI

Now I feel like everyone's there but me. We should be there for late drinks tomorrow night. We can't leave till 7 am because of the kids.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Anyone at the show today? I just went to a session on sewer cleaning history. I'm wearing a black Cubs baseball cap with their old school logo of the bear holding a bat. Hit me on here or PM me and I'll get you my cell phone.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

And where is the PZ booth at?


----------



## plungerboy

Would it be a good idea to write PZ on both sides of the WETT badge. This way we can have an idea.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

plungerboy said:


> Would it be a good idea to write PZ on both sides of the WETT badge. This way we can have an idea.


You here?


----------



## PPRI

plungerboy said:


> Would it be a good idea to write PZ on both sides of the WETT badge. This way we can have an idea.


That's a good idea. I'll do that too. We're about 3 hours out


----------



## PPRI

Wife and I just got to town. Gonna clean up and find somewhere to eat. We're staying at the hyatt


----------



## sullivanplumb

PPRI said:


> Wife and I just got to town. Gonna clean up and find somewhere to eat. We're staying at the hyatt


Me and wife are staying at the Hyatt as well, we'll be in town Wednesday.


----------



## 3KP

There is some good places to eat down town. Depends on how deep your pockets are on this trip. Ruth Chris, St Elmo's, Old Spaghetti Factory. Since I live here I tried to avoid Downtown. Unless I'm passing thru to a job. The way my schedule looks I'll be missing the show this year as well. 

I know on Saturday was a beotch to turn down Missouri St which turns to West St with all the pumper trucks lined up. Was trying to get to Riley's Hospital nephew was in a bad car accident thought he was going to have surgery.. But by the grace of GOD he was ok and didn't need surgery.


----------



## bulldozer

Ran into plungerboy, think there was a drainpro sighting. I will be at the 8:00 am drain cleaning class. Hope to see you all. I believe the pz table is by the check in booth.


----------



## bulldozer

ST. Elmo's was delicious. Had dinner outside of town at the Library. Great place to take the wife.


----------



## plungerboy

Where & when our the PZ people getting together


----------



## PPRI

I don't know for sure there are about 3 or 4 of us in room 133


----------



## Drain Pro

bulldozer said:


> Ran into plungerboy, think there was a drainpro sighting. I will be at the 8:00 am drain cleaning class. Hope to see you all. I believe the pz table is by the check in booth.



From what I understand, there have been several drain pro sightings. I believe he is currently waiting on a ridiculous line at Starbucks.


----------



## rjbphd

plungerboy said:


> Would it be a good idea to write PZ on both sides of the WETT badge. This way we can have an idea.


Or stick a folding rulker to find the real plmbers!


----------



## bulldozer

Just wanted to thank all the Zone members I met up with last night! What a great group of guys! It was a pleasure hanging with all of you and I hope my old man didnt end up in any of your hotel rooms.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

bulldozer said:


> Just wanted to thank all the Zone members I met up with last night! What a great group of guys! It was a pleasure hanging with all of you and I hope my old man didnt end up in any of your hotel rooms.


Couldn't agree more. Had a blast chatting with you and your dad.


----------



## Drain Pro

It was great meeting all you guys, you're all gentleman. I look forward to doing it again at some point.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber

Anyone going to be there tomorrow? We should be down there between 9-10


----------



## PPRI

We'll still be here.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber

PPRI said:


> We'll still be here.


Is anyone hanging out in a specific area?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Hey Biz, did you end up go?


----------



## gear junkie

Best fricking show ever! going next year!


----------



## Drain Pro

We should make it a tradition!


----------



## plbgbiz

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Hey Biz, did you end up go?


No. Had to reschedule at the last minute for a couple of things that came up.

Maybe next year.


----------

